# pkg groupinstall option



## faysal76 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi folks, 
New package manager is really amazing, but it lacks a feature, `pkg group install` like `yum group install` in Red Hat and RPM based Linux distros. If it is added it would be a great improvement and time saving for package installation.

Thanks in advance to developers.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 22, 2014)

What would that do?


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 22, 2014)

The basic concept is already covered through ports using "meta-ports" that install multiple ports.  An example would be installing the xorg meta-port with `pkg install x11/xorg` being synonymous with `yum groupinstall x-window-system` on an RPM based Linux distro.


----------



## faysal76 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks, @junovitch.
I want to explain my question as an example I want to install all packages in ports/cad. How i can use `pkg install`? Any guideline?
I do `yum groupinstall 'Electronic Lab'`  in Fedora, all of packages under this category got installed. But I am confused in FreeBSD case. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2014)

You don't want to install everything from a category. It's likely to contain various conflicting packages. Just install whatever you need.


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 26, 2014)

There're really not the same thing in this case.  Someone in the Fedora project selected all the packages that count as the 'Electronics Lab' group.  Someone didn't pick everything in the /usr/ports/cad section.  As @SirDice said, there are going to be conflicting packages, different versions, and so forth.  Either install each port that you need, use other meta ports similar to x11/xorg, or write your own Makefile for a meta port of your own.  See this page for someone who wrote a meta-port for all packages they use on their laptop: https://glenbarber.us/2012/06/11/Maintaining-Your-Own-pkgng-Repository.html.


----------



## faysal76 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Junovitch for a good guideline, and Warren Block for reminding me about formatting. 
Appreciations


----------

